# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Minag declara concluida fusión de cuatro entidades con programa Agro Rural

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Entidades absorbidas son Marenass, Proabonos, Prosaamer y Pronamachcs*     *Lima, may. 08 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) publicó hoy una resolución en la que declara concluido el proceso de fusión, mediante la modalidad de absorción, de cuatro entidades con el Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural, denominado Agro Rural.  
Entre las entidades que han sido absorbidas por dicho programa figuran la Unidad de Coodinación del Proyecto Manejo de Recursos Naturales  en la Sierra Sur (Marenass) y el Proyecto Especial de Promoción del Aprovechamiento de Abonos provenientes de Aves Marinas (Proabonos). 
También están el Programa de Servicios de Apoyo para acceder a Mercados Rurales (Prosaamer) y el Programa Nacional de Manejo de Cuencas Hidrográficas y Conservación de Suelos (Pronamachcs). 
La norma establece que los procedimientos administrativos contenidos en el Texto Único de Procedimientos Administrativos (TUPA) de las entidades absorbidas se mantendrán vigentes en tanto se apruebe el TUPA de Agro Rural.
Asimismo, se da por concluida, con efectividad al 31 de marzo de 2009, la designación de todos los cargos de Confianza y de Dirección de las entidades absorbidas en Agro Rural, dándoseles las gracias por los servicios prestados. 
El programa Agro Rural tiene como finalidad promover el desarrollo agrario rural, a través del financiamiento de proyectos de inversión pública en zonas rurales en el ámbito agrario en territorios de menor grado de desarrollo económico, aprobados conforme a la normatividad vigente. 
Agro Rural se constituyó en marzo de 2008 como una unidad ejecutora adscrita al Viceministerio de Agricultura del Minag. 
Dicho programa es responsable de articular las acciones relacionadas con la promoción del desarrollo agrario rural en el marco de los lineamientos de política establecidos por el sector Agricultura. 
Asimismo, se financia exclusivamente con los recursos aprobados para las unidades ejecutoras del Minag que se incorporen a Agro Rural mediante fusión por absorción.Temas similares: Programa de especializaciòn agro Artículo: Volumen de agua en cuatro reservorios de la costa norte continúa incrementándose según el Minag Agro Rural dotará de triciclos y embarcaciones con motor para transportar productos de la selva Agricultores de regiones más pobres recibirán en julio pólizas de seguro de programa Agro Protege Minag amplía plazo para concluir con proceso de fusión de Inrena e Inade

----------

